# Seafood Nite



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

My Daughter did seafood for us last night. Good Stuff.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I love a good stuffed clam. Hard to find the good ones now. Everyone wants to fill them with 98% bread crumbs.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

80% clams. LOL


----------

